# Regular morning Diarrhea after Flu



## ind_ibs (May 25, 2015)

3 months ago I got viral fever and my digestive system has gone for a toss. Every morning anytime after 4 pm, I get loose stool (Bristol Chart 6 & 7). My weight reduced by 5 kgs and I haven't been able to put it back on. I did take a lot of stress during the flu. I showed many doctors and did many tests but everything came back normal. My stomach was upset on the day flu started, doctor noticed that.

Past 3 months, i've stopped milk products, caffine, alcohol and non-veg but no effect. Eveytime I eat non-veg for a few days or alcohol or outside food, my sysmtoms start getting worse. I get sweats/chills just before the 3-4 motions early morning till 7 am followed by malaise which lasts the whole day. My sleep gets disturbed by it. During day time I sometimes get motions, sometimes dont. But it hasnt been solid since the flu









Doctor advised me to eat at 7-8, 12-1 & 7-8. And to drink arrowroot and eat pomogranate and Apples. I did but still no change since a week.

I'm very worried for my health now as doctors have also put their hands up. What options do I've? I can't go through life not eating my favourite dishes.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

ind_ibs said:


> What options do I've? I can't go through life not eating my favourite dishes.


If all you have to do to recover is to give up your favourite dishes you'll be really lucky.

I'll encourage you to keep participating and reading other people's stories. I've learned a lot in this forum.


----------



## Betty Wilson (Apr 4, 2013)

I just wanted to respond and tell you I am very sorry for the way you are feeling. I am having a terrible day, too, in so many ways...

I wish there was a ibs group I could meet with here where I live. I am extra sick today and made a dr appt... I just so badly want to feel better again... I can almost pretty well put up with the morning diarrhea but this terrible sick feel is more than I need.

Take good care.


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

Betty Wilson said:


> I just wanted to respond and tell you I am very sorry for the way you are feeling. I am having a terrible day, too, in so many ways...
> I wish there was a ibs group I could meet with here where I live. I am extra sick today and made a dr appt... I just so badly want to feel better again... I can almost pretty well put up with the morning diarrhea but this terrible sick feel is more than I need.
> Take good care.


Sorry to hear you are having such a bad time Betty. I am having similar problems myself just now, and like you I'm having a lot of nausea. This is new and I can't think of anything I've done wrong. Yes it would be nice to meet up with other sufferers but my IBS would never allow that!


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 24, 2017)

I was diagnosed with IBS 3 years ago and have been suffering from IBS for 3 years straight ahead after a bout of food poisoning. Although I gave up all my favorite dishes just after I started having IBS, not only did my morning-to-afternoon diarrhea prevail, but also my diarrhea has become increasingly serious and serious without any relief in the past 3 years.

I really don't know what the heck is going on with my body. I really miss the old days when I can eat whatever I want without the need to worry about the onset of diarrhea. My teenage has been devastated by IBS to a large extent and IBS creates great psychological distress to me. I am living awfully everyday as if I am a Satanic sinner being perpetually tormented in the Hell after death.

If I need to live with IBS for the rest of my life, I'd rather end my life. I am certainly not joking.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Demise of Commies said:


> If I need to live with IBS for the rest of my life, I'd rather end my life. I am certainly not joking.


From time to time there are success stories on this forum. We have to keep searching for the solution to our problems.


----------

